# Post divorce depression. Can meds help?



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
Finding myself slipping in and out of depression.
I am trying to live and move forward in my life but some days I just seem to spiral down to a fairly dark place. Questioning the meaning of life and those kinds of silly things.
I know I need to remain positive and "fake it till I make it" but I'm finding it hard.
I'm considering meds for those darker days but wanted to see what people's experiences have been with meds. I know some people who have used them and say it helped them. 
There seem to be many others who warn against using.
I'm not sure. I think it is more important in my life right now to be happy, positive and have the ability to move forward and succeed. Right now I am not putting what I need to into my job and my relationship and I rarely have a positive view on much.
Thanks. 
P


----------



## HobbesTheTiger (Apr 7, 2014)

I tried to fight my depression for myself for around 2 years, and it just got worse and worse. Finally I went to see a psychiatrist who put me on a combo of antidepressants and anti-anxiety pills (if you want, I can tell you the main ingredients in them, they're European stuff). She assured me that they were the type of drugs that don't cause addiction. The first month was an adjustment period with side-effects (slight nausea etc.), but after that they really helped. I've been taking them for a year now and am much better now.

In my opinion, meds could help you a lot, if you find the right combo for yourself. But for long-term improvement, I'd recommend you combine meds AND therapy AND changes in life. 

Have you considered individual counselling?

Best wishes


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, they can help, but in a situation like yours, I wouldn't do them exclusive of talk therapy. Yours is situational depression, and for that therapy can be VERY helpful. 

I'm in therapy and on an SSRI. (I take it for anxiety, but it also helps with depression).


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sure they can help. The right meds (and sometimes the first med they prescribe isn't the right one for you-everyone is different), the right therapist, and you can grow and become a stronger more grounded person. And meds for situational depression are almost always temporary. Just talk with your MD


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Get the book "Mood Cure". There are a number of natural supplements which have as good a track record as Rx meds but without the side effects. 5-HTP is one which is very effective, it is cheap, and you only take it for a short period of time.

Eat healthily. Cut out the junk food, reduce the caffeine, and keep alcohol to an absolute minimum for now. Get good exercise daily, even if it is just going for a walk. Have a good regular sleep schedule. Stay socially involved.


----------



## Lost40 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes!!! I'm not a medicine person, don't like taking it - which prevented me from getting on it sooner, it wasn't until I literally felt like I was "giving up" - that I scared myself enough to go talk to an MD. I already see a counselor, but he doesn't prescribe meds. 

I was under the impression that, my depression was due to the situation (divorce) and I talked myself into the whole "How can medicine make that go away? It can't." So, I didn't seek it out... I got medicine to help me relax/sleep from day 1 - but, nothing that actually built up in my system and relieved depression.

Finally went and talked to MD and he said, Oh yes it does help - I promise. He said, it doesn't take the situation away, but it helps you cope and deal with the situation. And, yes - it does. I am a firm believer now, I think without it - I'd still be in my dark days. I'm definitely out of it now, and hopefully soon I'll stop taking this medicine. 

Give it a chance, it's not immediate - can take up to 2-3 weeks to notice "full-effect" -- though after the first few days, you should start seeing a difference. If you are no better in 2-3 weeks - ask for something else. No one "go-to" pill for anyone, it was the second medicine I was put on, that did the trick for me.

I went from, sleeping all day - and all night. I had no problem sleeping, it was my way of running away, hiding, escaping - to when I was awake, I was merely just a moving object. I had no direction, no clue, I don't even know if I could've told you who I was and what I was doing.... I'd pick at food, force myself to remember to drink something, I stopped doing housework and essentially I gave life up. I told my mom, I was sorry... but, I was done. I was very tired, and couldn't fight the fight anymore.

The medicine helped. I don't know how or why, or anything else - but ... day by day (after right medicine was given) it got a little easier..


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks all. 
I'm certainly not a meds person either and prefer to fight the fight, stay healthy and I have a fantastic IC.
But after a year and a half of IC, I have been trying to go it alone in the big bad world and whilst I am doing well, there are times where I don't think the depression is serving me any good any more. 
I am ready just to enjoy life every day.
Will think about it a bit more. Perhaps make a decision when I'm on a good day.


----------



## Lost40 (Dec 27, 2014)

You don't have to fight alone. Best wishes, I hope you find relief soon!


----------



## beyondrepair (Aug 17, 2013)

Have you considered taking a look at MBCT? I think it has helped a lot of people and apparently seems to be as effective as antidepressives in preventing relapses of depressive episodes.


----------



## SawbladeLily (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, the meds can most certainly help and get you back on solid ground. You need to work closely with your doctor and keep an open mind, willing to give it some time (some can take up to a month to notice a real difference). Together with counseling, AND daily exercise, it can really turn your life around. I did all three and found that the biggest difference was going on the medication. I got the feeling of control back, and got back to even enjoying life again, not just coping with it. 

I had a rough start to finding the right one for me. In hindsight I wish I had had more information when starting on SSRI's and also benzodiazapines for anxiety. The main thing to remember is not every drug is right for everybody!!! If you are not getting better, or feel worse, go back to your doctor an ask to try a different one. If your doctor is reluctant or says they are all the same, find a new doctor. Mine started me on Prozac (15 years ago now when not as much was known about the differences), and I'm one of the unfortunate ones that is made me feel worse. Then I tried a couple others which were fine except a couple of side effects I didn't like. Finally I switched to a doctor who actually knew what she was talking about with this type of thing, and she tried me on some combos, and finally I went to Zoloft and that was the ticket! I felt MUCH better, anxiety attacks all but non-existent, and life began to come back to normal for me including my ability to deal with infidelity and reconciliation plus two toddlers at home. It didn't change anything about my life, but I had an easier time coping with the situation. I stayed on it for a couple years and then stopped taking it when my life settled and was routine again. I started taking the same meds again a few years ago during a cancer scare, and I'm now going through divorce for real this time, so I'm not even thinking about stopping. A friend of mine had the nearly the opposite with the meds…. she tried a few things, but ended up with Prozac and that was perfect for her. She didn't want to take it at first because at the time it was getting some negative publicity, but it really was the right one for her. She took it for around 5 years I'd say and then decided life was good and weaned off to see how that was, and she had no problem. So it really is very individual. 

Give it a try and don't be discouraged if it doesn't seem to do anything right away. It takes time, and a good relationship with your doctor can help you find what's right for you.


----------



## Blonde (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes. You also need a RL support system.

RN hat on:

During my first pregnancy I became anemic and was extremely tired- could not get enough sleep, lacked energy. My blood was short on iron and after I had been taking the iron supplements for awhile, I started feeling a LOT better.

Chronic stress (such as in a failing relationship) messes with brain chemisty Adrenaline, Cortisol, Norepinephrine: The Three Major Stress Hormones, Explained The brain chemicals serotonin and norepinephrine get depleted which affects sleep, energy, and mood. 

Two of the antidepressant medication classes are SSRI and SNRI and what they do is increase the amount of serotonin and/or norepinephrine in your brain. You can look at them as "brain vitamins" restoring balanced chemistry in your brain so you can get back to feeling normal.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

5-HTP is a brain vitamin. Get the book today "Mood Cure". Go buy 5-HTP in 50 mg capsules, available at your grocery store or anywhere that sells vitamins and supplements. Take one capsule mid afternoon, and another mid evening. If after 2 or 3 days you don't feel a lot better, double the dose to 100 mg (2 of the 50 mg capsules). This is a regime used by many licensed Ph.D. clinical psychologists as an alternative to Rx anti-depressants.

Be sure to take decent vitamins for your general health. Get some physical activity daily even if it is just walking for 30 minutes. If you are able, lift weights or participate in more vigorous exercise. Taking care of your general health will help your mental health.

Get the book. If you don't like what you read, toss it and go to your doc for a prescription.


----------

